# Can I shoot???? Not in the MI DNR Waterfowl guide



## woody95 (Jan 4, 2008)

Can I shoot a Pekin Duck? (White Duck)

I saw one this morning in a pond I'm scouting. It obviously escaped from a farm. I searched the DNR Guide and it's not even mentioned. They are usually farm ducks used for eggs. It was huge compared to greenies.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

woody95 said:


> Can I shoot a Pekin Duck? (White Duck)
> Do you want to?
> I saw one this morning in a pond I'm scouting. It obviously escaped from a farm. I searched the DNR Guide and it's not even mentioned. They are usually farm ducks used for eggs. It was huge compared to greenies.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

woody95 said:


> Can I shoot a Pekin Duck? (White Duck)
> 
> I saw one this morning in a pond I'm scouting. It obviously escaped from a farm. I searched the DNR Guide and it's not even mentioned. They are usually farm ducks used for eggs. It was huge compared to greenies.


Do you want to?


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

woody95 said:


> Can I shoot a Pekin Duck? (White Duck)
> 
> I saw one this morning in a pond I'm scouting. It obviously escaped from a farm. I searched the DNR Guide and it's not even mentioned. They are usually farm ducks used for eggs. It was huge compared to greenies.


Yes you can.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

It would be classified as "other". Probably really tasty and best removed from breeding population


----------



## woody95 (Jan 4, 2008)

T


Retiredducker said:


> Do you want to?


they don't call it Peking Duck for nothing! lol I just didn't want to break the law.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Yes you can.



I would think you can too.....but technically wouldn't that be considered someone's livestock? You can't shoot any other type of livestock if it wanders off someone's land. 

The chances of getting in trouble for this are slim to none. An officer cannot ticket you as there is no Game law violation. Technically you are in the wrong for taking livestock that isn't yours.....just saying.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Don't shoot AFLAC


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

BFG said:


> Don't shoot AFLAC


I wish some on would!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Ha I think I know exactly where you are seeing that duck! If it is where I am thinking, it is from a house that keeps a bunch of farm ducks in their front yard. I've seen a few strays not too far from their house on a pond on public hunting land. Bummer for them, but IMO fair game for you, and I agree about the breeding pool thing.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

they make great jerky, i made jerky out of the six i raised last, their breast are the size of a goose breast...


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Should be able too. Ducks are six a day of any species unless specified in the guide. Plus ducks are a game species and cows are not. Which IMO would be why the duck would be legal while the cow would not.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

It is a domestic duck. Wouldn't that be like shooting a chicken and calling it a grouse? Don't shoot some ones duck.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

If you don't shoot it, it is only going to cross over onto the neighbors pond and he will shoot it. No QDMA for me.

Oops, wrong forum


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

adam bomb said:


> Should be able too. Ducks are six a day of any species unless specified in the guide. Plus ducks are a game species and cows are not. Which IMO would be why the duck would be legal while the cow would not.


Well I asked the dnr once about a fallow deer that was living in the fence row for a week behind my house. It was not deer season it was around Jan or feb. They told me that there was no law against me shooting it. They said if they were called about a person shooting a deer and they showed up to find a fallow deer there is nothing on the books they could give me a ticket for.....but they did warn me if the rightful owner of the animal found out that I killed their deer they would have the right to take me to small claims court over the value of that deer if they wanted to. 

I don't think this would ever happen over a farm duck but technically it wouldnt be any different than a chicken or any other farm animal. If the owner was ornery enough you might get a hassle over it.


----------

